# Wot! No Gummi Pflege?



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Johnny, need to order some Einszett Kristallklar and Gummi Pflege(sp?) but I can't find the latter on your website. Do you stock it and, if so, have you any in stock?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Gummi Pflege:
http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=91


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Cheers Beardboy :thumb:

It doesn't have 'Einszett' in the title, just 'Rubber Protection Gummi Pflege' so it doesn't show up if you put 'einszett' in the Search box (which is what I did).


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol:

I stuck 'gummi' in the box as i couldn't remember how to spell the 'pflege' part. :lol:


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Most BMW dealers sell it - or at least they used to when I got mine a year or two ago.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

will you ever be stocking this in five to ten litre tins as listed in their catalog that patrick from 1Z germany emailed me


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Dream Machines said:


> will you ever be stocking this in five to ten litre tins as listed in their catalog that patrick from 1Z germany emailed me


What you have to remember is that there is only one guy bringing einszett into the UK from Germany and the third party suppliers, can only sell what he has brought over.

Dave


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

What DPN says is very true there is a UK importer and we have to work around what he wants to bring in. 

However, if the demand is there though I will do my best to get it in!!

Johnny


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks, it's amazing how in most countries, the importers only stock the consumer line. Surely there is a market for the bulk sized stuff and even the 5 and 10 litre tins of boutique stuff in most countries.


----------



## VOLVOB10M (Nov 6, 2006)

But are the larger sized einszett products labelled in English?
Answer: No. not yet, another added expense re-labelling and translating but im sure it wont be long.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Dream Machines said:


> Thanks, it's amazing how in most countries, the importers only stock the consumer line. Surely there is a market for the bulk sized stuff and even the 5 and 10 litre tins of boutique stuff in most countries.


The einszett uk market to slowly growing. Things will be changing very soon.

Dave :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

VOLVOB10M said:


> But are the larger sized einszett products labelled in English?
> Answer: No. not yet, another added expense re-labelling and translating but im sure it wont be long.


spoke to the importer last week they will be here next year but yeh its all down to the english language! christ we know what it does


----------

